# Collapsible gascan?



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've thought it would be a good idea to have a collapsible gas can,

So far I've seen the Itzagascan (ItzaGasCan Collapsible One-Time Use Gas Can) 
And gas-O-Haul Emergency Gas Container (one is a clone of the other not sure which)

And some fuel bladders that are out of my price range.

Is there anything else out there?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

never worried much about this... :hmmm:

they're *not* good for storage so that might be why...

I think I'll stick with regular storage cans or if that becomes too much, salvage something at the fuel site :dunno:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A collapsable water jug should work, but you might want to try on before having to rely on it in an emergency:dunno:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> A collapsable water jug should work, but you might want to try on before having to rely on it in an emergency:dunno:


I probably wouldn't use a soft-plastic water-jug for fuel unless it was an emergency. The fuel would probably eat through the soft-plastic and become contaminated quickly ... and then shortly after that you would have a puddle of molten plastic and no fuel left.

Metal, glass or plastic containers that are designed just for fuel would be my choice.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I probably wouldn't use a soft-plastic water-jug for fuel unless it was an emergency. The fuel would probably eat through the soft-plastic and become contaminated quickly ... and then shortly after that you would have a puddle of molten plastic and no fuel left.
> 
> Metal, glass or plastic containers that are designed just for fuel would be my choice.


Agreed, that is why I suggested to pre test said jug, but a 2 gallon "normal"jug doesn't take up that much space and would be a much better choice.
As a side note gasoline shouldn't be stored in plastic for extended periods
the volitiles tend to escape. 
For longer term storage steel cans well sealed kept in a cool place are best,


----------

